
Leanpub and Pricing - RobAley
https://leanpub.com/blog/2016/10/leanpub-and-pricing
======
KevinEldon
This is a well written explanation of why Leanpub will be charging $99 for new
books that use their platform. This charge is in addition to the 10% + $0.50
they keep per sale through their storefront. There are discounts for
translations of existing books and successful authors.

